# Orbis Injectables new lab!



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi guys, after post my trial on delta cutting cycle, which i was very happy with, I have got some Orbis sustanon 250mg and there test e 250mg, I want to try and put some size back on, doing 3ml of each, week one after cutting cycle 13st 10lb, so only just started, guy at the gym swears by there oral range, selection of choice seems small, but its not cheap either, I must say its been painless, running with adex, if anyone else has any feed back please share,


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

What is there oral range?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Gtg buddy .

Couple of my mates using them and looking solid .


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> What is there oral range?


Think, dbol 10mg, oxy, winny and tbol, had some issues with amounts in tubs, but heard some good feedback, apart from few people lads saying x2 tabs short lol,


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

BSI realise they've tarnished their name with sme crap gear. New lab orBIS (orBSI..... Get it?) appears. Ewen says they're g2g. Mind made up :lol:


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

topdog said:


> Hi guys, after post my trial on delta cutting cycle, which i was very happy with, I have got some Orbis sustanon 250mg and there test e 250mg, I want to try and put some size back on, doing 3ml of each, week one after cutting cycle 13st 10lb, so only just started, guy at the gym swears by there oral range, selection of choice seems small, but its not cheap either, I must say its been painless, running with adex, if anyone else has any feed back please share,


How did you get on with the tabs ?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/213316-lab-check-orbis.html


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

don1 said:


> How did you get on with the tabs ?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/213316-lab-check-orbis.html


Didn't use the var in the end used some 50mg's, running there tbol so lets see, used pc tbol last time with similar course, using the sus just as a front loader and continuing with enanthate, 12 weeks I was thinking, don't think orbis is connected to BSI in any way,


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

resten said:


> BSI realise they've tarnished their name with sme crap gear. New lab orBIS (orBSI..... Get it?) appears. Ewen says they're g2g. Mind made up :lol:


Lol never noticed that, wouldn't surprise me. I think they've been around for a while though. I know we can't talk prices but the sheer fact I've seen orbis oils go for half the price of PC, ROHM etc put me well off. If a few people are saying it's g2g I'd be lying if I said I wasn't tempted


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

resten said:


> BSI realise they've tarnished their name with sme crap gear. New lab orBIS (orBSI..... Get it?) appears. Ewen says they're g2g. Mind made up :lol:


dont forget the "you need to be big for it to work" :whistling:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

TJ_ said:


> Lol never noticed that, wouldn't surprise me. I think they've been around for a while though. I know we can't talk prices but the sheer fact I've seen orbis oils go for half the price of PC, ROHM etc put me well off. If a few people are saying it's g2g I'd be lying if I said I wasn't tempted


As far as I know orals been out about 6 weeks and inj just a couple so could be a different lab, as I don't think there cheap for a new lab,


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

I used orbis anavar..got very nice strength gains and harden up quite alot off it..not sure in exact weight gain as I ran it at the end of my cycle. seemed to work very well for me tho.


----------



## notnil21 (Apr 4, 2008)

Been given Orbis from the direct source and is defo not cheap ..

But they rate it even more than rohm and also offer money back guarantee and all my lads have re ordered so sticking with this along with pro chem...


----------



## notnil21 (Apr 4, 2008)

Been given Orbis from the direct source and is defo not cheap ..

But they rate it even more than rohm and also offer money back guarantee and all my lads have re ordered so sticking with this along with pro chem...


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

After 1 week I'm up just a 1lb in weight, training progress not really much change as just doing easy few weeks to break back in, some acne already which I will presume is the sus, as always causes an issue for me, think I will finish what sus is left, and continue with test e and tbols, arms have taken instant growth as usual as my strongest body part.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok This is where I am at, cut the sus, test e at 750mg, tbols 60mg, weight up to 14st 4lb, been told I was looking bigger but just taken as a compliment, training

more constant, diet needs cleaning, seeing some stomach bloat,


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Gains improving, weight at the same, more vascular happy with current progress apart from body hair growth.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

4 weeks into course size is coming on now, looking leaner, some strength increase, but diet lacking other wise sure things be far better, anyone know what oil carrier there using?


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Week 5 and strength and size is definatly coming on now, seen big increase in strength in todays training session, Im happy with progress to date!


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok week 6, this is where I'm at, 750mg of test e, just upped tbol to 80mg, added tren a(orbis) at 3ml per week split, also added 25mg of provirion and still running aromasin, also added 50mcg of t3, i think this will continue like this for another further 6weeks, strenght and size are at its best now since week 5/6, painless inj in all sites, legs, shoulders and ass! become more popular in my local gym with postive feedback, Happy where im currently at


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

topdog said:


> Ok week 6, this is where I'm at, 750mg of test e, just upped tbol to 80mg, added tren a(orbis) at 3ml per week split, also added 25mg of provirion and still running aromasin, also added 50mcg of t3, i think this will continue like this for another further 6weeks, strenght and size are at its best now since week 5/6, painless inj in all sites, legs, shoulders and ass! become more popular in my local gym with postive feedback, Happy where im currently at


Got some tren a and prop coming sat so I will put my feedback later


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

don1 said:


> Got some tren a and prop coming sat so I will put my feedback later


PCT caps are coming soon, Im hearing good local feedback and you can see the difference, as local gym changed brands and people actually growing lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

so BSI changed their name?


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> so BSI changed their name?


Nothing to do with BSI I can assure you that!! bsi had same bottles caps as euro generic's, pricing being a major differnce, but if thats what you believe than have your own opinion,


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

I had to lower my dosage on Tren A....literally halved it and still potent!


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

UK1989 said:


> I had to lower my dosage on Tren A....literally halved it and still potent!


Whats your thoughts so far? oil is smooth with no pip, I curious why Orbis is highlighted can anyone elaberate on this please? I found there tren ok so far strength is

well up today, still weighting 14st 2lb but overall size is great, not many spots either,


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'd like them to bring out some 1test cyp to try tbh..but enjoying them so far


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

UK1989 said:


> I had to lower my dosage on Tren A....literally halved it and still potent!


what dose you running


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Its 50mg ed mate now


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

resten said:


> BSI realise they've tarnished their name with sme crap gear. New lab orBIS (orBSI..... Get it?) appears. Ewen says they're g2g. Mind made up :lol:


Wooowww be careful there mate, you are about to get jumped on and accussed of all sorts of crap for mentioning the [email protected] in a negative light, not aloud in these here parts don't you know, pffft


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

UK1989 said:


> Its 50mg ed mate now


ok im going to start with 2ml tomoz so i keep you updated if its any good, also got some torq labs to try !


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

don1 said:


> ok im going to start with 2ml tomoz so i keep you updated if its any good, also got some torq labs to try !


Hows it going matey? You have TorQ there also! boom.

Im just got some TorQ EQ just cos its 400mg/ml.

My mates loving the Orbis Test400 and Tbol atm.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeh so far so good 2.5ml ed third shot tonight , ( orbis tren a) pip free ,

Torq tren a will try next week,

These were given as samples , I am seriously thinking of just doing a tren a cycle for 6 weeks !!!!


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

250mg Tren Ace everday! Mad man!! haah @Huntingground He's trying to out do you! haha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

UK1989 said:


> 250mg Tren Ace everday! Mad man!! haah @Huntingground He's trying to out do you! haha


No chance, I pinned 10ml PC Tri Tren on Tuesday = 500mg Tren Ace


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Just into week 8 and the gains are deffo at peak, size, strength, No problems with any pip, size gains are very noticeable, very impressed further 5 weeks to go, very good cycle,


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Slight pip on T400 my mate said...but thats it.

Trens top notch deffo!


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well finished orbis yesterday jabbed tris delts ass and leg no pip at all , by day 4 urine smelt and bad body odur,

Jabbed 2.5ml of torq labs this morning in leg and have a dull ache but nothing to complain about,

Defo 2 different oils used and mix as orbis is a little thicker,

Libdo is up,


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just started rohm tren ace slight sting nothing to cry about,

But what I have noticed they have 3 different vials size diff on 2 vials and labelling is poor, just want to confirm their gtg


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

at week 8 750mg test e, Just switched to Lean gain 1.5ml x3 times per week, 100mg of BD var, ap proviron x1 25mg, x1 pc aromasin 10mg,

gh hyge Dr Lins 5 iu ed with 50mcg of t3,


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

don1 said:


> Just started rohm tren ace slight sting nothing to cry about,
> 
> But what I have noticed they have 3 different vials size diff on 2 vials and labelling is poor, just want to confirm their gtg
> 
> View attachment 127747


That Labelliing is poor mate for Rohm


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

topdog said:


> That Labelliing is poor mate for Rohm


Was just thinking that myself...


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Recent sweats, dripping buckets at night, not sure if its the weather or the lean gain, cant do anything without dripping, the Mrs not to happy me dripping all over lol


----------



## cboyer (Jul 12, 2013)

im also currently taking the orbis test E and must admit it seams very good stuff im only on week 3 and only doing 2ml a week i have had no pain and my strength and size is already coming on


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Coming in to me week 10, using 750mg test e, lean gain 180mg 1.5ml x3 per week, prov and aromasin, 100mg var BD, very impressed sweating still major issue, sex drive dipped a little, more acne, two weeks remaining of cycle, PCT advise be good only problem on TRT? have all pct meds to hand! i think.


----------



## cboyer (Jul 12, 2013)

topdog said:


> Coming in to me week 10, using 750mg test e, lean gain 180mg 1.5ml x3 per week, prov and aromasin, 100mg var BD, very impressed sweating still major issue, sex drive dipped a little, more acne, two weeks remaining of cycle, PCT advise be good only problem on TRT? have all pct meds to hand! i think.


what is a good pct mate? I have never done one and dont really know much about it other than it is to get your body back to balance after a course is that right?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

*G*ood

*4* you

*M*an


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Well coming upto week 11 continuing as week 10, wow sweats with this weather known as the "dripper" no stop sweats, got a good comment today from ex MR Britain last seen 2 weeks ago and he noticed the difference his words "certainly growing whatever your using, your arms have certainly grown, shape is good" cheers lol I said, I must say my diet has not been strict or consistant, but trained best I could, I feel if diet was alot better my results would be far beyond what I have seen previous, Thanks for the likes ect.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Must say afters my 12 week cycle of orbis, im impressed(sorry for late update), if I trained alot harder and stricter diet and now a neck and back injury, the results Ive seen from other users has been positive, Im tempted my there mass 500 250mg test e, 125mg primo and 125mg of mast e! been told to expect some pip! and the price is not cheap but this reflects the ingedients I suppose, Thanks for the followers and likes, Im currently looking very lean and vascular from this cycle and looking probably my best for some time.


----------

